
Sex, Income and Happiness - greenspot
http://www.samuelwbennett.com/sex-income-and-happiness/
======
osmala
I love the graphs, they clearly show that women have far less sex when they
are grumpy and in bad mood general, the effect is lesser in men but still
exists. Other graphs clearly show that you should be satisfied with you life
in order to get ahead. And negative view on life clearly hinder your ability
to increase your income.

------
rdlecler1
I'm note sure they showed which was cause and which was effect. I look at that
chart and I see that unhappy people have less sex. Not surprising. On the
other side, happier people have sex more often than unhappy people. Some happy
have sex less often some have sex more often.

